# Canadian Companies That Pay Dividends in USD



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone know of a newer listing than this? 

https://www.myownadvisor.ca/get-u-s-dollars-from-canadian-dividend-paying-stocks/


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It rarely changes. You have the 99% solution. Go with it.....


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dilbert said:


> Anyone know of a newer listing than this?
> 
> https://www.myownadvisor.ca/get-u-s-dollars-from-canadian-dividend-paying-stocks/


The attachment to this post (#33) is based on the one I used when I was looking for US$ dividend payers: 

https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/...n-retirement?p=1983336&viewfull=1#post1983336


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks folks. Too bad there aren’t any new ones. :subdued:


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Dilbert said:


> Thanks folks. Too bad there aren’t any new ones. :subdued:


They would almost* certainly be IPOs of private companies coming to the public market. Surely you wouldn't buy into an IPO of that nature anyway until it has a track record?

* Occasionally, an existing publicly traded Canadian company will convert to USD accounting and USD dividends but that is only if/when the bulk of their business is in the USA and they see a US appetite for their stock on the NYSE.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah A/R, I definitely would not. I’m looking for a stable, long term buy and enjoy the divvies. I already have some AQN and HOT and need to invest in some more.


----------

